# Galahad/Dickens Mayweather/Canelo Matthysse/Garcia RBR thread



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CHB is back,thank fuck for that.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Jr looked good (no spoiler)

War Barry :ibutt


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

So what happened to this place? I saw some madness the other day with some music and saying it's hacked the forum yet forum was still working then next day closed down..

Anyways good to be back. Cracking nights action coming up..

Good win for Eubank Jr. Showed some nice quality power punching but still not flowing and still doing weird things. But he's young and learning so i won't be to critical.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> So what happened to this place? I saw some madness the other day with some music and saying it's hacked the forum yet forum was still working then next day closed down..
> 
> Anyways good to be back. Cracking nights action coming up..
> 
> Good win for Eubank Jr. Showed some nice quality power punching but still not flowing and still doing weird things. But he's young and learning so i won't be to critical.


 @Jay spent the last three days in a trance of masturbation.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Westside for life!! :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

He's quirky & unorthodox & still learning what works for him & what doesn't. He didn't have that many am fights & is still fairly inexperienced. 

Its painful viewing at times but when he gets things right & lets his hands flow he's good to watch imo. 

I like his spiteful side as well, though it might cause him trouble in the future.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Westside for life!! :lol:


:deal


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

This is the only time in my life iv'e ever been happy to see the colour orange.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Wsup brothers, good to be back :cheers

Eubanks showed some good power, wanna see him Buglioni fight next...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Theophane over Cano (possibly a cuts stoppage)
Molina UD Smith
Lucas KO5 Garcia
Mayweather TKO10 Canelo


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I just read Michael Rosenthal's 10 questions about Mayweather-Alvarez on Ring TV. His first point is...



> 1. WILL MAYWEATHER'S AGE SHOW?
> 
> It has to happen at some point, right? We thought we saw some erosion in his unanimous-decision victory over Miguel Cotto, who was able to land more punches than we're used to seeing Mayweather take. However, the master, with his father's help, shored up his defense and looked like the hit-and-not-be-hit wizard of old in an easy victory over Robert Guerrero. The guess here is that Mayweather, 36, can hide any deterioration with his remarkable ring smarts for at least a few more fights.


It wasn't age, or slippage in his skills that saw Mayweather struggle with Cotto - it was the fact that Cotto was an elite level fighter putting in a solid performance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I just read Michael Rosenthal's 10 questions about Mayweather-Alvarez on Ring TV. His first point is...
> 
> It wasn't age, or slippage in his skills that saw Mayweather struggle with Cotto - it was the fact that Cotto was an elite level fighter putting in a solid performance.


Also despite Cotto not being a natural 154lbs fighter, anything about 147aywrather will struggle.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I just read Michael Rosenthal's 10 questions about Mayweather-Alvarez on Ring TV. His first point is...
> 
> It wasn't age, or slippage in his skills that saw Mayweather struggle with Cotto - it was the fact that Cotto was an elite level fighter putting in a solid performance.


Spot on. That was right up their with Cotto's best performances of his career.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Spot on. That was right up their with Cotto's best performances of his career.


Says allot about hoqw great Matweathr is. Cotto is a 1st ballot hall of famer and Mayweather bat him clear at 154.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

:bbb can't wait for the Vegas card to get underway


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

televised card start at 2am?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> televised card start at 2am?


Go to sleep man! It's your bed time.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Still find Floyd being on Showtime weird but really like there production quality and there pundits and commentators. They will be getting my viewing tonight :happy.

Feel like ordering a pizza..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Go to sleep man! It's your bed time.


sleep is the cousin of death my little carebear , breathe deep Asif in your dreams amir bending you over on an armchair, giving you that king khan salaam(i) in your rear..end..


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for getting the site back up in time for tonight @whoever the fuck's responsible. :good

Ah fuck! 

Completely forgot about channel 5 card tonight. Ended up watching Barca, Real Madrid and MOTD. atsch

Boxrec tells me McPhilbin RTD1 vs Fury. Was he taking a beating or retired with injury?

Surprised to see Galahad score a KO, thought he'd win on points but never figured him for the stoppage. Good little win that. 

But far more importantly: WAR MATTHYSSE!!!!!!! :ibutt


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Struggling lads


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Had a nice two hour nap. 

Dan Rafael tweeted Garcia/Lucas stars between 3.15-3.30am and main event 4.15-5am.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Struggling lads


_Daniel...you can do it!!!_


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Garcia wins tonight, possibly even by T/KO.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I think Garcia wins tonight, possibly even by T/KO.


i agree and went with this when it was announced. LM goes in wild and gets caught and stopped.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bang up for this fella's. It's a truly special evening of boxing and lets enjoy it :happy. 

BTW hope Gaz is alright? i haven't seen him post for a while..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> i agree and went with this when it was announced. LM goes in wild and gets caught and stopped.


I must admit, I agree. Danny punches hard, he's got a sharp tactical mind and I think he has the skills to counter Matthysse on the way in. It's not nailed on in my mind, but he's got a great chance. Lucas paid attention when Soto hit him full on and I think Garcia is a harder puncher.

But then I also think Alvarez has a great chance tonight - Floyd's slower and less mobile at 154.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

After watching the All Access on Boxnation, I’ve realised that I haven’t been this pumped for a fight in a long time. 

I’m truly on the fence with the Mayweather-Canelo fight. I hope Matthysse beats Garcia though. Whatever happens, i’m sure we’re in for a class night.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kid Chocolate wearing something crazy.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Bunce looks battered, graze on his head? Thugged out Buncey!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Kid Chocolate wearing something crazy.


straight outa Zamunda!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

He made me laugh last night holding his WBO title.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't like Kid Choc. I think he's a bit of a nob.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Confirmed he's fight Gabe Rosado next.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Just listening to tha boxing voice and Rob Palmer pops on :rofl Well I say Giles, jolly good show :yep

Work on your accent Palmer boy :deal


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Paul Smith dressed like Mr Bean here on BoxNation.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

RIP Dean.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been doing a lot of video production work the last six months, and I must say that Paul Smith is a really solid presence. He's calm, collected, is succinct when he makes his points, and always has a good insight to share. Sure, he's not massively likeable, but he's good.

Hatton is impressing me too.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy Rosado going to wage war on Kid Choc. Yes!!. 

Yeah i agree Smith and Hatton coming across well. I must say i'm quite taken back by the loss of Dean Powell and when Chisora said what he said in interview it was quite raw and emotional without being over the top or out there just to the point and blunt. 

Tragic stuff.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Confirmed he's fight Gabe Rosado next.


what credible champion fights someone who lost his last 2 fights.

i cant take this guy seriously as a champ


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Come on Lillis you know you wanna do her!!


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

As you do when you're waiting for a 5 am fight, I just stumbled across Leonard Ellerbe's twitter:

https://twitter.com/LEllerbe

Has he actually paid someone to paint a picture of him hugging a half-naked Floyd? What a guy.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Matt Hatton dressed like a tupenny ha'penny pimp


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> what credible champion fights someone who lost his last 2 fights.
> 
> i cant take this guy seriously as a champ


TBF Rosado beat Love on many people's scorecards and fight's no a NC after Love failed a test.

Rosado also did a fine job of not getting sparked like many other Golovkin victims. I'm no fan of Kid Choc but honestly this is a good enough fight for a version of a world title IMO.

For me it's as good a fight if not better then Curtis Stevens challenging Golovkin.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone watching this on Showtime? I wish I could...


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

so nervous


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> TBF Rosado beat Love on many people's scorecards and fight's no a NC after Love failed a test.
> 
> Rosado also did a fine job of not getting sparked like many other Golovkin victims. I'm no fan of Kid Choc but honestly this is a good enough fight for a version of a world title IMO.


Agreed, I don't mind the fight. Boxers can't always fight the best, so when they step down, facing an opponent like Rosado isn't a problem, I don't think. It's not a bad fight at all, I don't think. I'm less apologetic when the opponent is boring but I enjoy watching Rosado too, so I have no issues with the fight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I made it lads! :happy


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Cano!.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Matt Hatton thinks he's Kerry Dixon with the shirt undone and chain or in his case some thing round his neck..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Anyone watching this on Showtime? I wish I could...


pmed


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Come on Cano!.


No fan of theophane?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Malignaggi said Cano was one of the hardest punchers he's ever fought.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

how great is it to watch this Event on free TV?:smile


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Theophane is the 'away' fighter. Strange


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Cano's a jammy fucker, also got himself on the Mayweather/Ortiz undercard. 

Not much of a Theophane fan myself.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What will Theophane's excuse be today if he loses?
_
"It's fighting at this level man, I just don't like fighting this level of fighting even if I'm getting my ass beat. I need to fight elite guys"_


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Cheers, lads :good


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Theophane on fighting Mayweather:_

"I'm not giving him that Theophane pay day"_


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Cano wins a split decision.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> No fan of theophane?


Nah i find the guy embarrassing the way he goes on about Mayweather and he disrespected British fighters calling it a holiday when coming back to fight Lenny Daws and co and also got money on Cano :good.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

They should get Mexican Skull Man at York Hall


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Theo's already feeling the power. He's going to get stopped, watch.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ash theo getting touched up there.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

First round pretty clear for Cano.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Theophane's outgunned here.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

After watching thee first, I could see Cano stopping his man.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Nah i find the guy embarrassing the way he goes on about Mayweather and he disrespected British fighters calling it a holiday when coming back to fight Lenny Daws and co and also got money on Cano :good.


same here , hes so up his own ass, btw 10 - 9 cano


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, Theo's just running, not even engaging.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

@Mandanda Just watch your draw cash in mate. :lol:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

19 - 19


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

1:1


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> @Mandanda Just watch your draw cash in mate. :lol:


Lord willing it does mate i could do with a win :lol: and if i win boy i will look such a boxing expert :yep:lol:.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is the ishe fight next?


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

20-20

Good round for Theophane


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> is the ishe fight next?


Yeah Jim. Think that might be a stinker.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Cano needs to cut him off.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I told you guys, he hits flippin' hard.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

29-28 cano


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

2:1 for Cano.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That was nearly a 10-8. Theo is getting a beating


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Theophane tends to slap his shots. Awful.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

ashe needs to double the jab and move


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Makes me laugh though Ashley has thrown more then he did in 10 rounds against Murphy. Theophane does have skills but it's like a kid with all the gear for football and nice touch and skills but doesn't apply it at right times. 

Maybe to much top quality sparring has entered him into a mode..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That was nearly a 10-8. Theo is getting a beating


agreed


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Cano hits back, It's 30-29 to him now


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

stoppage coming soon.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bloody hell, look at Theo's punching technique. TERRIBLE.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

3:1 Cano.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

3:1 for Cano. Dont think it will go 10 rounds. That Body shots will make Theophane tired.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

39 -37 cano


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hang on Theophane i need you to last the course lad..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashley is used to surviving in the gyms he's actually quite good at it..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Barry is pissing me off. Up Theo's balls.


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

This is a decent fight to kick us off


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think that right hand on the bell buzzed Cano..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate this ref, he's always been a bit of TMT 'favorite' and you can see it.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Barry is pissing me off. Up Theo's balls.


Pisses me off all the time mate. He bigs up fighters for doing better in a round. It's like that doesn't mean they won it Barry they just survived mate..

I think Nate Jones is going to get Ashley knocked out. ''Make it a dogfight''. Great that's all i need..


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Evening guys long time no post :hi:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Pisses me off all the time mate. He bigs up fighters for doing better in a round. It's like that doesn't mean they won it Barry they just survived mate..
> 
> I think Nate Jones is going to get Ashley knocked out. ''Make it a dogfight''. Great that's all i need..


Exactly. His voice is pretty annoying too. :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Exactly. His voice is pretty annoying too. :lol:


:lol: Yeah i prefer Enzo out of the Welsh commentators.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol ref clapped his ass cheeks.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

For me Ashley is doing well and surviving but losing still on my card and agree with DFT that round could of been a 10-8 earlier on in fight.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Theophane is keeping this honest, a fight that he could have been overwhelmed in. Cano will be docked a point soon for low blows.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Theophane's done well to come back after the early onslaught. He's still down but narrowed the gap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

5-3 Cano


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I've got Cano 1 up now.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This is soo going to be a draw. :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy I got Showtime on now. Oh yes..

Cano took that round for me.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This is getting closer. Good comeback from Ashley


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Good chin on Theo.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Cano's won it unless he goes down. Ashley done well to come back into things but the harder punches in that round came from Cano and he just put the work in early enough to get over finish line for me.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Agree Mand, Cano's got this in the bag as long as stays up. He's racked up enough rounds.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Cano by a round.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cano should have this.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Cano took last 2 for me should get the nod


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Cano better fucking win.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

I had Theo 115-113.

Let's see what the judges had.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought Theophane did enough to earn a share of the last round, but ultimately I have him losing 96-95. Good fight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Quality fight!. 

Quality matchmaking!. 

I wonder how Darren Hamilton would far with a guy like Cano. Ashley did very well tonight but i believe Cano's won this although Cano seems to press a self destruct button in fights. He gets control then lets it slide. Frustrating..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like how Cano is in good fights regardless of how good his opposition is. He's a very entertaining fighter and I hope we see him on more big cards. He'd be a good opponent for Gavin in a few fights.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> I had Theo 115-113.
> 
> Let's see what the judges had.


Er its a 10 rounder


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nice opener! Cano got this.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

SD!

96-94 Theophane - booed by the crowd
98-92 Cano
97-93 Cano


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

That scoring was farcical.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

good that the right guy won.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes! Thank god he didn't get robbed.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Not bad for Theophane, A SD decision looks good on his resume.

If this was in the UK, Theo would have knocked him out inside 3 rounds.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Cano wins a split decision.


Boom!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Cano won but not by 6 rounds.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Boom!


Not really a hard one to predict. :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith/Molina is going to stink.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought the 98-92 card was wide, but it was the right result. Ash can be proud of that


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah Garcia/Mattyhsse ain't starting till at least 4am.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Andre Ward saying he didn't like Canelo sitting down and says he feels a late stoppage for Floyd could happen. Says Canelo looked tired and it's worried him sitting down before getting on scales..


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Good fight that, much better than i thought it was going to be.

Anyone else freaked out by that Mexican skull dude ?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I had it 6-3-1 Cano and gave him a 10-8 for round 3.

97-93


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

good they are not hanging about in LA tonight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gone for Molina on points here. Will Smith fight even more like a madman now he's champion?. I fancy Molina to mix his work up and get the decision in a tactical affair.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope Molina finally gets the success he deserves and becomes champion tonight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Smith/Molina is going to stink.


Very probably. I am hoping for an early head clash to end this one before 4 rds!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Not really a hard one to predict. :lol:


No, but I got the decision right too


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Very probably. I am hoping for an early head clash to end this one before 4 rds!


That'd be wonderful. Let's hope so!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

And the Hispanic is darker than the african american...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is this prick Jay Nob warning Molina even when Ishe clearly dived down?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Please someone send me a link boxing guru isnt working

 Im fucked if i dont get one


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Molina 10-9


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Please someone send me a link boxing guru isnt working
> 
> Im fucked if i dont get one


Time for sleep mate. That's your night done.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Heeeeerrrrrrrrree'sssssssss Johhhnnnnyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack Nicholson is pissed out of his head.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Jack is a Flomo fan boy. Who'd have thunk it!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Time for sleep mate. That's your night done.


Haha no way, just back from the pub wide awake wired in and Ive no fights to watch. Thought Guru would do tonight obviously I was wrong!
Help me please!!!!?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith fighting like he ain't got ish to lose..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Haha no way, just back from the pub wide awake wired in and Ive no fights to watch. Thought Guru would do tonight obviously I was wrong!
> Help me please!!!!?


Stream 1 and 2 are still up and running unless you strictly dont want the boxnation commentary


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Nicholson was gurning like a trooper looks like he's been on the Peruvian !


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jay Nady will look to deduct a point of Molina tonight. He's a nasty piece of work him..

Always looks out for the American where he can..

Molina's style is bizarre it's hard to see him being good but he is because he fights world class guys and makes them look real bad :lol:.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Exhilarating stuff.....Smith round. 2-1 Molina


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Nady loves the sound of this own voice


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Nicholson was gurning like a trooper looks like he's been on the Peruvian !


:lol:

''Where's..Charlie!!''. Jack won't of forgot his lines then..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

ISHE SMITH FUCKING SUCKS MAN. He pisses me off, just fight ffs.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Piece of shit Nady.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

FFS Nady go get a room a shag yourself in the mirror!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3 - 1 molina


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Nady acts like he's so superior to these guys, like they're kids :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm no Molina fan he's a known spoiler but for crying out loud what can he do here. He's gonna get jobbed..

Nady's gone in with a preconceived issue with him..


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Jay Nady will look to deduct a point of Molina tonight. He's a nasty piece of work him..
> 
> Always looks out for the American where he can..
> 
> Molina's style is bizarre it's hard to see him being good but he is because he fights world class guys and makes them look real bad :lol:.


Nady is a complete tool I do agree


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Smith looks to have bottled it. I'm sure that Jay will help him out.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Nady is a complete tool I do agree


:good Never liked him mate. Howard Eastman fight i could sense there's a patriotism with his refereeing that shouldn't be there..


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol:
> 
> ''Where's..Charlie!!''. Jack won't of forgot his lines then..


He did look a state but fair play to him in his 70's with a 20 year old chick, ringside at the boxing, not bad for an old boy!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> He did look a state but fair play to him in his 70's with a 20 year old chick, ringside at the boxing, not bad for an old boy!


No doubts. Got the shades probs with ability to see through dresses :lol:.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What do you like, Nady, you paid prick.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Molina should ask Nady before he punches ''can i punch?.''. 

I mean this is a wonderful night to see Molina actually throw punches rather then holding. And Nady's destroying it..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4 -1 molina


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at Smith begging Nady to take a point. Piece of crap.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

You sense that if Smith is still standing after 12 he will be getting the decision no matter what. Especially with a certain Mrs Byrd scoring at ringside.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith may have to go on list of worst world champions this is a truly awful display. 

Be totally honest Brian Rose could beat him tonight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan should have had Nady as a ref for the Peterson fight. :lol:


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Just warning him for everything the point deduction will happen in the next couple of rounds, sick of listening to the referee he's almost talking more than the commentators.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Nady!!! :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

FUCK NADY. I hope he gets ass screwed on the street by a shemale Bangkok stripper.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolutely excruciating refereeing performance. Jay Nady thinks he's #theone


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Love how Floyd was trying to take credit for making Matthysse v Garcia on All Access because HE makes exciting fights. It was all GBP and this crap fight is only on the card because of him!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Am I missing something? Is Molina doing anything that bad?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

How is Smith allowed to duck so low????? Does the ref know the rules? If Smith ducks so low how can Molina hit him? Terrible terrible fight mainly because Smith fights the way he does. Ducking low as fuck or clinching every time Molina Comes Close to him.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I actually think Nady has got a point about leading with the head :conf


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just woke up that channel 5 galahad promo has scarred me for life


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Khan should have had Nady as a ref for the Peterson fight. :lol:


Khan would have been properly fucked if that was the case: Nady: "Right Khan come on, stop being asian"


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Khan would have been properly fucked if that was the case: Nady: "Right Khan come on, stop being asian"


LOL!! That made me chuckle man, comment of the night.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

You guys must know that everyone has paid their cash just to watch Jay Nady ref.

He is a clown.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Am I missing something? Is Molina doing anything that bad?


Taking the American's world title away. Awful refereeing the guy can't even go near Smith.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Just woke up that channel 5 galahad promo has scarred me for life


:rofl Oh yeah wasn't online when i watched that. What the hell that was about was beyond me and that fella's trainers were a crime to TV.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

This fight is every bit as bad as I thought it would be!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

If Molina wins this and the ref tries to hold his hand for a pic, I'd snatch my hand off him and say "You're the WORST referee I've ever been in with".


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Barry Jones made me chuckle there.


Rawlings, lots of people in the crowd seem to have lost interest in this.

Jones, you're sat next to one, John.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd be at the bar right about now.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Awful fight


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith has been thoroughly dominated today.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I am so pumped for the winner of Lara v Trout to the fight the winner!:ibutt


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

This is like a shot of adrenaline to the heart.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBF this will make Garcia vs Matthysse even more better :lol:. A massive low to high..


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll pay 5 grand for Jay Nady's address.

I'm gonna ring his doorbell and hit the cunt with a stool when he answers. :fire


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Could they just not just give Smith the decision right now and save us all the pain of the last three rounds.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why does not Nady tell Smith to not hit behind the head?


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

This reminds me of Gatti-Ward


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> I'll pay 5 grand for Jay Nady's address.
> 
> I'm gonna ring his doorbell and hit the cunt with a stool when he answers. :fire


He'll be like "STOP, THAT'S ILLEGAL".

And that's when you continue what you wanted to do with the stool. :yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> TBF this will make Garcia vs Matthysse even more better :lol:. A massive low to high..


It's adding the pressure for that fight to deliver!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What a fucking snoozer


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> This reminds me of Gatti-Ward


Which one? I or III?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fucked my timing up. Was hoping I'd miss this sack of shit of a fight.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Barry Jones is on form tonight - "I'd sit through 20 of these fights to see 1 Garcia-Matthyse" :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Paulie is talking like Smith is doing well. I have Molina winning by a country mile..


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

this fight must be what AIDS feels like


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Fucked my timing up. Was hoping I'd miss this sack of shit of a fight.


Oh well now you can suffer the agony like the rest of us.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

visual valium


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Calm before the storm....


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

FOTY


----------



## smjm089 (May 17, 2013)

Im fucking knackered.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Which one? I or III?


1, Hopefully this becomes a trilogy.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucky old knackered.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

i wish you could fast forward live TV


----------



## smjm089 (May 17, 2013)

Its only Nadys voice that keeps me from nodding off so theres a positive.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Worst PPV ever.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

And the winner is......no one cares.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

smjm089 said:


> Its only Nadys voice that keeps me from nodding off so theres a positive.


REally? i need a coffee to stay awake


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

The real loser in all of this is Jay Nady's wife.

Evidently the poor bitch never gets cuddled. :-(


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I might die of boredom


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack Dempsey said:


> Matt Hatton dressed like a tupenny ha'penny pimp


By the looks of it, he's made the right choice to retire


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Smith should have his license revoked after this.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This shit is bad. Even more than an Ottke fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> And the winner is......no one cares.


How about Jimmy walks over the Nady and raises his had etc


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxing sure knows how to fuck up. High profile card like they and they put a guaranteed stinker on.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Colonel Bob had Molina winning the first 9 rounds


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

woke up during rd 3.

least i missed the first 2.:yep


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

everyone knew this shit was gonna stink


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Should have just put Cano-Theophane higher than this on the bill.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Final round:happy

Fair play to Ranallo on Showtime . "A tough fight to score and a tough fight to watch"!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Did Barry Jones just say ''i'm glad he didn't it's been a great fight to watch wouldn't want to see someone lose that way''.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone getting DQ'ed would have been the best result preferably in round 1


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Buncey


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice to dee Nady doubling up on the quotes. Keep your head back, keep your head back, no holding, no holding.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Molina should have this.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

If Molina doesn't get this...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Would rather shit in my hands and clap than watch that pile of wank again. 116-112 Molina.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl End of a world title fight and fighters don't celebrate and crowd don't make a noise. Sums that utter garbage up. 

Need a Molina win here..


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank God it's over! Dreadful fight. The first time ever I scored three 10-10 rounds- simply because neither man did anything to merit winning them.

I had it 117-114 to Molina overall


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Won't be a shock to see Smith get this


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this fight dont deserves a winner. Should be a draw,


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Split??? oh ffs


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

No one deserves to win. Belt should be made vacant.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

116-112 Smith haha


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy Get in there!!.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

TMT 0-2


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Byrd is a bitch. Used to score well but TMT bought her.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Adelaide Byrd is a disgrace to the sport


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Well... Smith only has to blame himself.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Right, now for the fight of the night, I hope.


----------



## smjm089 (May 17, 2013)

Im a couple of mins behind you guys im still waiting on a decision:-(


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd's promotional stable have sucked recently man.

Mickey Bey
Ashley Theophane
Ishe Smith

Who's next, Floyd himself? :hey


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Did'nt she score froch vs kessler 2 118 - 110.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Floyd's promotional stable have sucked recently man.
> 
> Mickey Bey
> Ashley Theophane
> ...


And Love


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack Dempsey said:


> And Love


Oh yeah. :lol:


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Adelaide Byrd is a disgrace to the sport


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just woke up, sounds like I was lucky to miss that last fight.

War Matthysse :ibutt


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Floyd's promotional stable have sucked recently man.
> 
> Mickey Bey
> Ashley Theophane
> ...


Jleon Love failing the drug test and losing to Gab Rosado also lets not forget!

I like Ishe but hes not good enough honest;y. Molina deserved it, should have been a UD


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Chroist I am drunk, garcia - matthyse is on now yeah?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Has Matt Hatton being waylaid on his way to an Adam and the Ants reunion gig?


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Lucas to win by KO, Mayweather Pts.

Last fight even tested the power of the batteries in my clock, felt like forever. Never seen a _champion_ defend his title in such a blaśe manner.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the opening round will be patient. Matthysse has shown himself to be more patient then Danny who can be reckless early with wild leads and counters. I think Lucas is a better straight puncher and i've sensed Danny's nerves this week and i think Lucas will slowly break him down and it will become a fire fight and Matthysse is better defensively and will win mid to late.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Let's get this shit started!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That Garcia left hook is going to take Matthysse down. I like Danny, shame his dad's a prick.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Ring walks just starting

c'mon


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> That Garcia left hook is going to take Matthysse down. I like Danny, shame his dad's a prick.


Lucas has a pretty handy left hook as well, wasted Lamont with it.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lucas is such a G. Cool Calm Collected..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Here we go. Part 1


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

This has the potential to be a brilliant fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Lucas has a pretty handy left hook as well, wasted Lamont with it.


That's the scary part there.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> That Garcia left hook is going to take Matthysse down.


Just because it took Khan down...:yep


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Mayweather weighing in tonight 150
Canelo 165


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Just because it took Khan down...:yep


Dammit Scotty! You'll see.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucas by KO


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Vamos lucas!!!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Here we go !!


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

i predict a 12 round stinker


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mand is right - who will be more compact early on and judge their work best?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

AND

Can I just say a big HELLO to all the dicks who said this fight was never going to made!:ibutt


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Watson twins are pricks. All in Garcia's corner even though they're both with Al.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Mayweather weighing in tonight 150
> Canelo 165


Is that confirmed, matey?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Garcia 150lbs tonight, Lucas 151.5


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

did matthysse flag have the falkland islands on it? if so i hope garcia sparks him


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Mayweather weighing in tonight 150
> Canelo 165


165? Jesus

Weird to think thats basically what Froch, Kessler, Ward etc. weigh the day before but he's fighting mayweather.

So up for Garcia - Matthyse, Ive only seen 4-5 each of their fights but to me they look very evenly matched


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Arena looks packed for this fight. Good stuff.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Is that Barry Chuckle in Team Garcia?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

yes it is the falklands, fucking cunts come on danny knock this prick out


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Garcia 150lbs tonight, Lucas 151.5


Quite surprised, I thought they'd weigh a lot more.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

is no one else kinda pissed off hes bringing politics into boxing with that falklands flag?


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Won't need a coffee to get through this one!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

here goes ...


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Is that Barry Chuckle in Team Garcia?


:lol:

Barry's coked off his tits, clapping like a madman.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> is no one else kinda pissed off hes bringing politics into boxing with that falklands flag?


Yes.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Matthysse is going to fucking wreck Garcia


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Its that man from the car advert!


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Falklands flag is so laughable and meaningless I cant even take it seriously tbh

Only thing I wonder is if he's been paid by someone in argentina to do it?


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> Is that confirmed, matey?


Yip, by Colonel Bob


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

1-0 Matthysse.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

not much in it - 1-0 Garcia


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

10-10


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

No ad breaks between rounds.

Take note Sky.

1st round to Garcia for me


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> is no one else kinda pissed off hes bringing politics into boxing with that falklands flag?


Yeah

Matthysse is still badass though


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Garcia has a good fucking chin.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

1-1


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

1-1


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

2-0 matthysse.

Like what i'm seeing from Garcia though. Composed under pressure thus far.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Warming up nicely.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 Garcia


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

this is really interesting tactically...


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Garcia round.

2-1 Matthysse.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

1-1-1


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> this is really interesting tactically...


They are the definition of boxer-punchers.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Think theyve both shown its gonna take a real clean shot or a combo to hurt or ko either one

STOP APOLOGISING FOR LANGUAGE AT 4:30AM FFS COMMENTATORS


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Fuck off with the language thing. It's half four in the morning and we' re watching two guys fighting. It's pathetic.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lucas is feeling the body shots


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I told ya guys. Garcia's going to win this.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2-1-1 garcia


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Massive round for Garcia. 3-1.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Clear Garcia round.

2-2 even.

Great fight so far. :bbb


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

garcia totally outboxed him last minute of that round, keep thinking that its just gonna take one good shot for the fight to swing either way though


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Garcia very impressive through 4

Got him 3 - 1 up


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Garcia took that one.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

3-1 Garcia. So impressive so far, obviously could all change in a second


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

2-2, very good Garcia round.


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

Garcia very impressive so far, disciplined and controlling the fight. Can see mathysse getting frustrated and becoming a bit wild.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Matthysse is fucked. Garcia can take his power.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fascinating fight so far

3-2 Matthysse


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2-2-1


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

better quality from Garcia, but i think that was Lucas' - 3-2


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Poor atmosphere or is it boxnations feed?


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Close but gave it to Matthysse on aggression/forcing the action.

3-2 Matthysse.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Poor atmosphere or is it boxnations feed?


No, im watching other commentary and they've commented on how eerily quiet it is


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Poor atmosphere or is it boxnations feed?


Steve Lillis has tweeted that the atmosphere is a bit shit (not his words)


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

These will be the telling rounds.

Could this actually go the distance?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3-2-1 Lucas, dont know what the fuck barry jones is watching


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck, Lucas' eye..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mattyhsse is a lot smarter fighter than he's given credit for.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3-3-1


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

4-3 Garcia. Bad injury...


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Havent scored it but Garcia really seems to have taken control, think matthyse really needs to put in a series of big rounds now to have a chance of a decision


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Headbutt cause that?

4-3 Matthysse.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Nasty that eye is. 4-3 Lucas


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The eye is gonna finish Lucas here


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

4-2-1 Garcia. Whatever happens, think Garcia has silenced a few doubters here


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Seriously impressed by Garcia.

Got him up by 3 after 8.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

boxnation commentary is appalling. Rawling is just terrible.

5-3 matthysse


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

garcia 1/10 to win


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah Garcia is the real deal.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Garcia round.

4-4 even.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4-3-1 garcia


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I think a headbutt caused that.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Garcia now getting on top of this.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

totally thrown matthysse off his game that swelling.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Garcia round again.

5-4 Garcia.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Site keeps crashing.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I think a lot of people are going to have to reassess their views on Matthysse...


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

even if he happens to get sparked in the last few rounds garcia has shown hes seriously underrated as a boxer imo


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

5-4 Matthysse

Eye has killed him, he can't throw due to the blind spot and he cant see the shots coming


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthysse has done fuck all here, dunno what people are watching. Outboxed so far.

wish they would stop banging on about khan and revenge. Garcia is currently showing how many levels above he is


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

5-3-1 garcia


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Can't see Matthysse winning another round with that eye.

Will need knockdowns off single punches to claw it back.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have Garcia a point up


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn is Danny crispy.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

5-4-1 Garcia


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Matthesye is a fair distance behind now, for me. Needs a KO.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

6-4 Matthysse


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Spoke too soon. 

Matthysse round.

Brings it level on my card 5-5.

We saw Garcia wilt around this time vs Judah, could we see it again tonight?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great heart from Matthysse. Level with two rounds to go for me, should be a grandstand finish


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Awwwww fuck you Tony!


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Didnt look a KD to me


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I had Matthysse winning the round until the knockdown. It's a big turning point on my scorecard


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

that fucking slow mo of the gumshield flying out was amazing


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

7-4 matthysse but on official scoring 6-5 - defo not a KD but even if so it would be 10-9 and not a 10-8


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh, wow. Poor decision.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

FUUUUUCCCCKKK!!!!!!!

Matthysse was winning that round until the KD. Thought it was the back of the head but replay shows a strong left hook beforehand. Tough call.

Had to score it 10-8 though.

105-103 Garcia.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

It was a good fight, but not the great fight that I was expecting. 
Brilliant ending. 
Garcia surely has to get the decision.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcias definitely got that


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

114-112 Garcia

Had it level after 10, the 11th was crucial. Lucas was winning but the KD ended up costing him the fight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

gave up marking rounds - think i had it 8-4 Garcia plus a KD


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

didnt score it so it may be one of those fights where the scoring was different to the general flow and feel of the fight but i really felt garcia clearly edged that overall


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

WOW!!!!

Gave Garcia the round but point deduction makes it 9-9 even.

Makes my card 114-112 Garcia.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Great fight 115-113 lucas matthysse


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny is a such a great humble dude. Shame about his dad.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

113 - 113


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

7-4-1 plus the KD for Garcia. Well deserved win.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

5-5-2 didnt give it a 10 - 8 had the last garcia but equal due to the point deduction ive got it a draw


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, what a dramatic ending! That was a really good fight and certainly lived up to expectation.

I had Garcia winning the last round without the deduction so a tied round for me which gives it to Garcia by 2 points. Very good, mature performance from him. Matthysse proved his boxing skill and heart too though.

Garcia-Mayweather next please!


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Who was that mouthy shit gobbing off about 'boxing the shit out of you' you didnt do fuck all mate


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Garcia's class balances out his fathers crass.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

I got 116 - 111 Garcia


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

good cards!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Good cards as well.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fair scorecards


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I got that well wrong


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack Dempsey said:


> Who was that mouthy shit gobbing off about 'boxing the shit out of you' you didnt do fuck all mate


that was hopkins lol


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

yeah deserved that.

close fight through 6 rds.

the eye swelling threw matthysse off his game for 3 rds.

good boxing from garcia.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Garcia the man at lww. Not sure he's got enough to trouble mayweather though


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

No way Garcia beats Floyd. There's just too much of a skill differential, but that said, he deserves it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wonder if Khan still wants a rematch?


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> that was hopkins lol


philly in da house baby.:yep


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

good stuff really enjoyed that

only thing is i hope this doesnt lead to garcia vs mayweather as i think garcias basically made for floyd

fair shout to both of them though - took fucking monster shots and kept going unfazed


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Eye injury changed the fight completely but still a massive performance from Garcia. Matthysse showed some right heart though


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lucas was a warrior 
He was low blowed a lot tonight and with the closed eye did not bitch, feel for him 
But Danny done well


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Well I got that well wrong


:lol:


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

A very fair result. 

Now for the mismatch....as much as I'd like Mayweather to get his comeuppance, I can't see it happening. He has all of the cards stacked in his favour.

Might be a draw to get the rematch.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Khan still beats Garcia ...... Over 2 rounds


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

hitman_hatton1 said:


> yeah deserved that.
> 
> close fight through 6 rds.
> 
> ...


It was competitive all the way through, but Danny just had the skills.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I like Danny. A good boxer and a modest guy. But his dad is a fucking cretin, so i go into every fight wanting him to lose.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Still to come before the main event. - main event preview stuff they do, anthems, entrances and intros. It's 5.10am, looking at 5.45 first bell here.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

7-5 Matthysse or 6-6 with the knockdown but then I would only have it a 10-9 as Lucas won the round.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't believe Matthysse team didn't have a endswell..


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Danny fought well, horrible amount of low blows tho


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Wonder if Khan still wants a rematch?


Only if his punch resistance was good enough... Dammit KHAN.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Lucas was a warrior
> He was low blowed a lot tonight and with the closed eye did not bitch, feel for him
> But Danny done well


Yeah, it was awful when all he was doing was hitting behind the head, pushing the head down, punching round the back...


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

My card:

1 m 10-9
2 m 20-18
3 g 29-28
4 g 38-38
5 m 48-47
6 m 58-56
7 g 67-66
8 g 76-76
9 g 85-86
10 m 95-95
11 g 103-105 knockdown (back of head?)
12 even9-9 112-114(1 pt deduction for Garcia but Garcia round.)

114-112 Garcia.

Damn I wanna see a rematch though. :lol:

I guess a fight like that all but guarantees Garcia a May PPv fight with Mayweather. Will be interesting but I prefer Garcia working on the counter. Forced to lead against Mayweather it'll be a one sided masterclass.

Hopefully Matthysse will put together a few good wins and we'll see Garcia rebounding from his Mayweather loss with a rematch against Matthysse late in 2014. (Well probably after a tune up first.)


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The Sam Watson twins are disgusting pigs.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Chatty said:


> 7-5 Matthysse or 6-6 with the knockdown but then I would only have it a 10-9 as Lucas won the round.


Chatty, did you have money on Matthysse? Sometimes that can effect how I see things


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Thats one serious bromance that Hopkins and Garcia have got going


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

First time I've looked up a the telly to see Matthews ugly mug, damn he's got fat!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I wouldn't mind watching a rematch of that scrap at all. A very good fight.
Just as long as Smith isn't on the undercard.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree Uzi i think Danny took a page out of the B-Hop book with the hip and thigh punches. I think the closing of the eye changed the fight massively it was just as i felt Matthysse got himself motoring. 

Love to see a rematch but sadly i don't see it happening. Danny is class BTW he boxed well and i'm happy for him.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That fight was sort of disappointing in the way it was built though..


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

damn birds have started chirping outside my window


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Whats on after the Mathysse v Garcia bout, anything worth watching?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

It was a good bout, mate. Maybe not as explosive as we were expecting but it was still a good fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Chatty, did you have money on Matthysse? Sometimes that can effect how I see things


Nah I had him ahead 5-2 early although there was some close rounds that could swing. Then he pretty much gave away a few rounds but i had him winning 9 and 11 I think. Got no probs with Garcia winning, he fought a great fight but I just didn't think he was landing much effectively until the second half of the fight (well not as many as matthysse was anyway).


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

OK, lads. Predictions?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Only if his punch resistance was good enough... Dammit KHAN.


Not even about chin. He could survive 12 rounds if he could stick to a gameplan and not get into a scrap. If he jabbed, moved and used his speed he could outpoint Garcia. He's just not smart enough not to do so. Khan's biggest drawback is his IQ and decision making, it's terrible.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> The Sam Watson twins are disgusting pigs.


i 2nd that dude


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Not even about chin. He could survive 12 rounds if he could stick to a gameplan and not get into a scrap. If he jabbed, moved and used his speed he could outpoint Garcia. He's just not smart enough not to do so. Khan's biggest drawback is his IQ and decision making, it's terrible.


Yep, that too. I'm just glad Danny himself is humble, because it's just his team that piss me the fuck off.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Nah I had him ahead 5-2 early although there was some close rounds that could swing. Then he pretty much gave away a few rounds but i had him winning 9 and 11 I think. Got no probs with Garcia winning, he fought a great fight but I just didn't think he was landing much effectively until the second half of the fight (well not as many as matthysse was anyway).


The joy of subjective scoring, huh.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Is that a grown man going by the name of Tank?!?!?


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Tank?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> :lol:


Not like me, I know!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

FMJ SD
I hope to be proved wrong, but can't see it.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Tank! :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at the way Sam Watson constantly looks at the screen is his ugly fuck face is in the camera.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

First girl I ever fingered was nicknamed Tank. 

Not my proudest moment. atsch


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Is this meant to be so ear splittingly awful?


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

This needs some Frank Maloney midget action


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Had money on Lucas Matthysse, hes an unbelievable warrior and imo the closing of the eye changed the fight.

But my word mad props to Danny Garcia after that fight, tonight he truely became an elite fighter. Danny is top 10 p4p , without a 2nd thought. You got Broner p4p right now, Garcia should be top 8 after that fight, world class boxing. Great guy too very happy for him evn though I lost my bet.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I agree Uzi i think Danny took a page out of the B-Hop book with the hip and thigh punches. I think the closing of the eye changed the fight massively it was just as i felt Matthysse got himself motoring.
> 
> Love to see a rematch but sadly i don't see it happening. Danny is class BTW he boxed well and i'm happy for him.


He is defo a class act

The interviews at the end of the fight were great from both fighters


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> First girl I ever fingered was nicknamed Tank.
> 
> Not my proudest moment. atsch


She sounds like a tidy wee thing.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

whats the undercard been like? i only caught the garcia fight


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo would not be out of place in a Mexican version of One Direction.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

A rapper.....quality!


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Vamos Canelo fackin cmon


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

"The rapper...Sean Diddy." :lol: I'm hip.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> It was a good bout, mate. Maybe not as explosive as we were expecting but it was still a good fight.


I thought that was a great fight. Love a display of great boxing skills just as much as a fire fight.

superb technical ability from both.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

"A Rapper, Sean Diddy" :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> whats the undercard been like? i only caught the garcia fight


Cano/Theophane was fun, Molina/Smith predictably awful. Completely forgettable fight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rawlings trying to name people, but relying on the producer to feed him the details: hilarious. 

Sean. .. Diddy


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Vamos Canelo you fucking border jumper. (this isn't offensive, is it?) :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fancy Mayweather to be floored tonight. But he will fire back.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Floyds got a midget Predator to sing him into the ring


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

I've had a nagging feeling for Canelo for a couple of weeks and it's only growing stronger. But it's money may, he can't lose like.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Sean Diddy, feck sake. Don't think he had a clue who Don Cheadle was either


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Lil Wayne is AIDS in the form of a human being.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh fuck he's also got Beiber :rofl


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Bieber looks as nervous as a 15 year old trying to get served in the offy.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I bet american find this "cool"


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Why does he has Beiber walk him in? It's cringy!


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Can lil wayne not fight Canelo instead....fucking talentless prick


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

MarkoRaj said:


> I thought that was a great fight. Love a display of great boxing skills just as much as a fire fight.
> 
> superb technical ability from both.


 Absolutely right, I think that some forget that it is boxing and not just sparking someone.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Lil Wayne needs to lay off the blue


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Lil Wayne is AIDS in the form of a human being.


did khan no hae some crappy rapper doing the same thing... but in a crap way only khan can do it


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I fucking love big fight nights. Lets go.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

530 start...really feel for the boozers who have stayed up without the aid of drugs.
Hang in there fellas


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm fine. Still got a few cold ones to go.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

I've drank so much coffee i'm scared to fart.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Kenny Bayless played tonight by Denzel Washington


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd chews gum like a pig.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

What a performance from Garcia, I wanted to see him get stopped just because I hate his dad so much which is ridiculous really as I like Danny Garcia! He boxed well to a game plan and you have to give him credit but I do think it showed that Matthyse is slightly limited as a boxer. 

Can't wait for the main event should be a class fight!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Aren't they fighting for Alvarez' belts?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Canelo looks big they said he's 165!


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Tentative first round.
Mayweather speed is obscene the way he avoids Canelos attacks.

Mayweather 1-0


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome to bizarro world where Mayweather is forcing the action.

1-0 Mayweather.

Nervy start from Alvarez.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

1-0 money


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

FMJ has the reactions of a snake. No shoulder defence yet. Interesting.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Canelo came close with a couple of those rights though Floyd needs to watch those...


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Crowd may sway the close rounds but Canelo needs to do more, closer but
2-0 Mayweather


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Mayweather again.

2-0 Mayweather.

Interesting to see him being the aggressor early, can't imagine he'll keep it up throughout the fight though.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Neither finding there range all that well. Canelo having success with leads to the body but at times standing straight up and being caught.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty close rounds Canelo going for the body but Mayweather just slightly more accurate with his shots but not much landing clean...


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

3-0 Mayweather.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Going pretty much as expected


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3-0 money but all very close rds


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Close close round but i'll give it to Alvarez.

2-1 Mayweather.

More eye catching shots came from Floyd late in the round but Alvarez boxed well enough in the first half to carry it on my card.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 money for me


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> 3-0 money but all very close rds


Close but easy to score


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Floyd starting to land the lead rights...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4-0 Money


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

3-1 money


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Close but easy to score


Yup


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

4-0


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Alvarez needs to step it up.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Mayweather round.

3-1 Mayweather.

Alvarez needs to start sneaking in some body work, start banging the hips and cut down his movement. Floyd isn't giving him a static target on the ropes.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

5-0 money


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

A little bit better from Canelo but its 5-0


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

4-1 money


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Usual Floyd tactics - doing just enough to take it.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Mayweather round.

4-1 Mayweather.

He looks settled into his rhythm now, has Alvarez timed and you can see Alvarez getting frustrated.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

As I said earlier, a mismatch. Would like canelo to win, but can't see it.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

He's got a punchers chance at best I'd say....


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

right canelo just needs to fucking go for it now, no more looking at floyd and attempting to outbox him


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

6-0
Mayweather too good.

Can see Canelo doing something stupid, potential dq maybe


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

5-1 floyd


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Canelos tired already


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

He'll get more ragged and desperate as it goes on and catch more counters, either go the distance after taking a lot of shots or get stopped late on...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

6-0 money


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Alvarez round.

4-2 Mayweather.

Cleaner shots from Mayweather but Alvarez landed well and landed heavy.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Canelo's footwork is a major problem for himself here. Needs to sidestep but he's to stationary..


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

It's the seventh round already. How cool is beer and adrenaline?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Canelo is sitting on his shots too much needs to be more fluid...


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Rematch not a viable possibility the way this is going
7-0


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Well... it ain't gonna be Alvarez to take Floyd's 0


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo starts to get tired.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Clear Mayweather round.

5-2 Mayweather.

Great jab from May. Alvarez looked lost at the end of the round there. Legs seem to be heavy too.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

7-0 money


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

this is a rout Canelo is gassed and out of ideas 6-1 money


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Mayweather ought to try and stop him.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Canelo doing better in this round going for it a bit more!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

The lad is trying his hardest.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo cant even land a proper shot even when he goes to the Body. MAyweathers last Opponent did better than Canelo so far.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Mayweather barely hit despite Canelo throwing most the leather

8-0


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

8-0 money


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

might give that round to canelo just because he is ginger and it was a close round 6-2


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Mayweather again.

6-2 Mayweather.

Good comeback at the end from Canelo but Floyd did more than enough to win it. The end of that round showed why we're not seeing Mayweather use the shoulder roll on the ropes.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd like to see Mayweather stop him. Never been a Canelo fan and there defo won't be a draw now so finish it floyd.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Floyd should have stepped it up in the 8th after hurting him the 7th but he took the round off needs to throw more of those right upper cuts and try and finish him!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

7-2 money


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Round 9 to Mayweather.

7-2 Mayweather overall.

Really liking Mayweather's use of the jab in this fight. So sharp and demoralising.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Never been a Mayweather fan since he started all of the money, gangster nonsense. But the man can box.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I just wanna see Canelo go for broke, he's the one with nothing to lose, I dont think he's got the heart though and will just see out a huge decision loss


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Mayweather must be one of the best defensive fighters of all time, ridiculously hard to land on, just doesn't seem to take punishment doesn't even look like he's been in a fight his face is unmarked totally.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

8-2 money


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

i could see Saul getting three rounds. If he takes another. that's respectable.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

But because of his bitch moves, he'll never be a true great for me.
You want to be a great, you fight on a level playing field.

He is very, very good though.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Mayweather again for me.

8-2 Mayweather.

Despite the eye catching shot and flurry from Alvarez late in the round he didn't do enough before that to win it.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

10 - 1 Money


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

9-2 money


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Giving that round to Alvarez.

8-3 Mayweather.

Canelo's punches weren't clean but he was the aggressor and his aggression was effective enough to win the round.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Alvarez is schooling this bitch......sorry I went a little mad there.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

I really cant give canelo one round, he's been outboxed in every single one of them


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Floyd is a genius but Ive been disappointed with Canelo, just hasnt really been a threat at all - looked pretty content to lose without getting hurt for a lot of the fight imo


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I gave Canelo the last so 117 - 111 for Mayweather


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> I really cant give canelo one round, he's been outboxed in every single one of them


I'd give him a couple, but that's just out of kindness.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Not much to go on in the 12th round but i'll give it to Alvarez for forcing the action.

8-4 / 116-112 Mayweather.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Not much to go on in the 12th round but i'll give it to Alvarez for forcing the action.
> 
> 8-4 / 116-112 Mayweather.


Wouldn't be surprised to see that scorecard!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

They hyped this shit up bige time. There are plenty other fighters who did better against Mayweather.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Who in the fuck scored it a draw?!?!?!?


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

114-114 haha

fuck me, man


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BOOM!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

What the fuck! Majority decision?! Surely that’s just to keep the Mexican army happy.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

CJ Ross :rofl


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

disgraceful by C J Ross


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

WTF drawn card. Set fire to that cunt!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that one judge was in the pocket of Golden Boy. God night.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

114 - 114?????? :rofl


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Is that the casino influence??
Money on Mayweather UD


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Floyd was outstanding once again. Incredible.

Great boxing. I was impressed with Garcia and Matthysse and what a fight that was, fair play to Swift

Fucking disgraceful judging there. That was about as obvious a 120-108 as I've ever seen


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

And yet again we have all been sucked into the "this will be a close fight" scenario.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Some said this fight came too early for Canelo. I don't think canelo would ever win this fight.

People have said he's not declined enough yet. is it just me or is floyd getting better with age, rather than showing any sign of decline? Think too much was read into the Cotto fight, now starting to believe Mayweather just fancied a bit of a brawl for the fans like he made out.

oh my fucking word a draw! What a fuckin moron. Shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a boxing ring ever again


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

120-108 canelo cj ross is a cunt


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I had a feeling a judge would score it a draw :lol:. I said to my dad that the fight was a little like Pacquaio-Bradley due to Floyd allowing some of the later rounds to go but Floyd wasn't stupid enough to let 4 go he let 2 at the end for me. 

114-114 is a robbery card and she has to go now..


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

But we all knew what would really happen.
Folks will spend cash, Floyd collects. Cheers easy!


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

My card:

1 m 10-9
2 m 20-18
3 a 29-28
4 m 39-37
5 m 49-46
6 a 58-56
7 m 68-65
8 m 78-74
9 m 88-83
10 m 98-92
11 a 107-102
12 a 116-112

116-112 Mayweather.

To be honest I think 3 of the Alvarez rounds were me really looking to give it to him rather than him winning them.

Only the 2nd round stood out as a clear round for Alvarez. And even then it wasn't clear as in dominant, just did enough for me to be comfortable scoring for him.

Floyd evidently learnt his lesson from sitting on the ropes and using his shoulder roll vs Cotto, was great to see him moving around the ring tonight. Not the "Pretty Boy" of old but a welcome sight nonetheless. And that jab was beautiful tonight, used not to set up further shots but used as a sharp, hurtful counter. Completely demoralised Alvarez and started whipping his head back later in the fight.

Great performance from Mayweather. :bbb


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I've loved watching Floyd. Was a massive fan for a long while but tonight will be the last time i witness his clinic's. It's becoming repetitive now and as much as i love the sweet science the lack of drama and now the drop in quality of opponent for me now means i won't be staying up. 

I can't really see myself getting up to watch him fight Garcia, Alexander,Khan and co. It's just not interesting anymore and i feel it's time to enjoy my sleep :lol:. 

Wonderful technician. Shame he didn't stop Canelo who i've never liked and to me looked like he was begging for it.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

CJ Ross. Wow. 116-112 was kind to canelo


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Mayweather will turn on Broner and they will fight. Had this feeling for a while..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Cracking night of boxing though lads. 

3 good fights.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

In reality, on a level playing field, who will beat him?


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Amir Khan, fuck me. Genuinely would pay good money to see him getting knocked about silly by possibly the greatest boxer ever but I wish they wouldn't act like it's a legitimate test


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Great night of boxing. 
Now go to your beds!


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Mayweather is too good... Will never be beat now unless he boxes too long past his best!

That judge should never be allowed near a boxing ring again. Must be on the same gear as De La Hoya! Either that or she got the ginger fella mixed up with the black blokes for a few rounds!

Broner will never be in Floyds class, surprised people are even suggesting it!


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I've loved watching Floyd. Was a massive fan for a long while but tonight will be the last time i witness his clinic's. It's becoming repetitive now and as much as i love the sweet science the lack of drama and now the drop in quality of opponent for me now means i won't be staying up.
> 
> I can't really see myself getting up to watch him fight Garcia, Alexander,Khan and co. It's just not interesting anymore and i feel it's time to enjoy my sleep :lol:.


I'd be hyped for a Garcia fight even though i'd comfortably bet my left nut on a Mayweather UD.

For me to be truly hyped about a Mayweather fight though he'd have to go to 160. Even against an obviously faded Martinez it'd be one hell of a spectacle.

Without the jump to 160 (which I doubt will ever happen) there's nobody from 140-154 who he can't beat. Nobody I can say would even run him all that close. Bradley maybe? (promotional roadblocks aside.)


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Seriously, who is left out there as a true contender?


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

I heard a rumour Roberto Duran's making a comeback......


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> 2-1 money for me





Jc333 said:


> Seriously, who is left out there as a true contender?


The only fight really is Gennady at some sort of catch weight. But I just don't see it.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck it's 7am! Why am I still up?!?

Decent night of boxing with a great fight in Garcia - Matthysse.

Plenty of interesting questions arise from tonight's outcomes too, ie:

What shape will the Alvarez comeback take? Surely they can't move him upto 160. Will he fight Molina for the IBF? Will he get a soft touch for a belt Floyd vacates? Perhaps he'll get a tougher fight against Angulo for the WBC title if Floyd vacates? Will we get to see him vs Lara or will that depend on one of them getting a belt?

Will Garcia - Mayweather be next on the chopping block for the May 2014 PPV?

How will Matthysse rebound from this loss? WIll he move to 147? If he does will that get him the winner of Judah - Malignaggi? Could we see him in against Khan - Alexander winner?

Plenty of questions but i'm about to pass out so fuck trying to answer them now. :lol:

Oh and thanks to @Jay and team for getting the site back online in time for tonight's fights. :good


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Canelo won 3 rounds 
Was not a shut out but pretty close


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> I'd be hyped for a Garcia fight even though i'd comfortably bet my left nut on a Mayweather UD.
> 
> .)


A lot of people wouldve done the same tonight and have been brutally robbed.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Trippy said:


> The only fight really is Gennady at some sort of catch weight. But I just don't see it.


Not unless he agrees a catch weight at 3 stone with Floyds judges, ref and home town. And then only if there is a rehydration and confidentially clause.

I don't see why he does these things, he is clearly a very talented boxer. But he may retire never knowing just how good he truly was.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Cano 96-94 Theophane
Smith 115-113 Molona

Danny Garcia v Lucas Matthysse
1. 10-9 Garcia
2. 19-19 Matthysse
3. 29-28 Garcia
4. 39-37 Garcia
5. 48-47 Matthysse
6. 57-57 Matthysse
7. 67-66 Garcia
8. 67-65 Garcia
9. 77-74 Garcia
10. 86-84 Matthysse
11. 106-102 Garcia*
12. 114-112 Matthysse**
Total 114-112 Danny Garcia
* Danny Garcia KD
** Lucas Matthysse Low Blow



Saul Alvarez v Floyd Mayweather
1. 9-10 Mayweather
2. 18-20 Mayweather
3. 27-30 Mayweather
4. 36-40 Mayweather
5. 45-50 Mayweather
6. 54-60 Mayweather
7. 63-70 Mayweather
8. 72-80 Mayweather
9. 81-90 Mayweather
10. 90-100 Mayweather
11. 99-110 Mayweather
12. 108-120 Mayweather
Total 120-108 Mayweather


----------

